# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Acaros de la sarna

## Azuer

Hola a todos.
Os subo las fotos de 3 especies de ácaros microscópicos causantes de distintos tipos de sarna en los animales domésticos: la sarna sarcóptica (_Sarcoptes scabiei_), sarna demodécica (_Demodex canis_) y sarna de la oreja (_Otodectes cynotis_)

Sarcoptes scabiei.





Demodex canis.





Otodectes cynotis.





Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues no sabía que hubiese tres bichitos diferentes para esa enfermedad.
Gracias Azuer.
Ya sabéis que sarna con gusto no pica pero ¿de qué bicho?

----------


## Azuer

Je, je, je... pues para tu desasosiego y prurito, tengo que decirte que no son sólo tres los "bichitos" que pueden provocar la sarna, sino muchos, muchísimos más, depende del hospedador del que hablemos (el animal que sufre la enfermedad, me refiero).

Éstas las pongo porque son frecuentes en los animales de compañía (perro y gato) y porque, además, la primera -_Sarcoptes scabiei_- es transmisible al hombre. Pero si nos fijamos en los animales de granja, o en los animales salvajes, la lista es interminable.

Un abrazo.
Emilio.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo que implica que la sarna, enfermedad, debe ser una consecuencia de la intromisión de un bicho bajo la piel, ¿o no?

----------


## Azuer

Exacto. La sarna no es ni más ni menos que una dermatitis provocada por ácaros microscópicos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Emilio, muchas gracias por sacar este tema de la sarna, llevo diez días sin Internet en casa y me cuesta seguir los temas pero me parece muy interesante. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

